# Distractions?



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

So basically i'm in a really bad place right now, and I don't do much throughout my day. It's rare for me to even leave my house. My days consist of playing countless hours of online poker, watching tv, playing with my dog, and sometimes lifting weights. It sounds pretty pathetic, But I literally have no energy, and my anxiety is through the roof. If anyone can share some of the things they do to help distract themselves, that'd be great. I lost interest in a lot of my old hobbies due to Dp, and my imagination is shit so I've ran out of things to do. I'm pretty desperate so any suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Do anything to get out of your comfort zone.


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

That's great advice, Thanks. I've been trying to do that a little. If you knew the things that overwhelmed me, you'd be shocked haha, so i don't really know where to start


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

StandAlone said:


> If you knew the things that overwhelmed me, you'd be shocked


I think this is the way a lot of people with DP feel


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Whom might you socialize with in person?


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Just family and therapists. Hardly even see my therapist though


----------



## StandAlone (Jan 22, 2013)

Damnn that's sick.. I'll definitely be looking into that, Thanks a lot!


----------



## CarlaBrown (Jan 3, 2014)

I think this will help you.. To start your year right.  Have this 2014 success calendar. My friends got this, I think it's really effective from http://themillionairemaker.org/

Hope it helps.


----------

